# Five Little Cockatiels...



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

...all in a row!








 Aren't they all so well behaved ...... *giggles* yeah right!

My princess Cookie is the only one that truly deserves the compliment of being well behaved. She never causes a single problem! She's far too busy trying to be a budgie for any trouble.


















Gracie is pretty painless too now, i clipped her wings (a full clip, but she can still fly *sigh*) and so she just flies from person to person or to the play gym or lounge and never flies up onto the cupboards and shelves which is fantastic.









Sunny is fairly harmless, if there is food on offer then he'll just sit there eating until it's time to go back in his cage, hehe.


























Is he cute or WHAT?!?!

He had a bite to eat with Blinkie too.


















Banjo and Bailee are the two sooks. Bailee wasn't in the mood for photos today, he was more in a "sit on mums shoulder and be noisy" mood.








I dragged him down for one photo, hehe.

Banjo was permanently running around doing things and not letting me just sit and relax.



























I can already imagine how easy 3 tiels will seem once our visitors go home. LOL!! I don't mind the extra heads to scratch, but i think it's like little kids, it's only fun if you know you can hand them back at the end of the day.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures. I love them all sitting there, pity not one of them looked at you hehe.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, don't they all just look like little angels. I just love Sunny, he looks like a little tramp.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awwww they are just too cute  What do you mean you are going to give them back


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't believe you got them all to sit together for a picture I have yet been able to do that with the 4 of mine  Sunny is a cutie!! then again they all are


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all adorable  If I had that many they probably wouldn't stay there. Or they would but when I pressed the camera button, they would fly away! LOL!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Adorable pics! I love the first pic...too bad Bailee decided to be unique and pose the other way...hehe..oh wait..nevermind! That's not Bailee...sorry.. =)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Adorable pics! I love the first pic...too bad Bailee decided to be unique and pose the other way...hehe..oh wait..nevermind! That's not Bailee...sorry.. =)


I always get them mixed up :blush: About 3 of Bea's cockatiels look the same, too me anyway


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> About 3 of Bea's cockatiels look the same, too me anyway


I only have three!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought it was Bailee at first since he's ussually the one to pose like the odd ball but it's not-it's Sunny...Bailee has finnally got it together! jk


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

i love the grey one. what is the grey ones called


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Sunnt is the most adorable bird ever!!! LOL, I am in love.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

october said:


> i love the grey one. what is the grey ones called


The all grey one is Cookie, and the one that looks like your October is Banjo.


----------

